# Giuseppe's on 28th copycat Bolognese



## medtran49 (May 3, 2016)

I came up with this using a combo of another copycat recipe I found plus watching the YouTube video of the Diners, Drive-ins and Dives episode that featured this restaurant.  Made a few changes of my own and may make a few more next time, namely adding a little more rosemary and thyme, maybe even some basil.  Wouldn't advise upping the red pepper flakes unless you like your sauce spicy.  The other copycat recipe suggested adding a 14 oz can of diced tomatoes with juice.  I didn't do that but if you want it to have more of a tomato base you might.  

This makes a lot, probably 6-10 servings depending on whether you have hearty or light eaters. 

2-1/2 pounds g. beef
1 lb g. turkey
1-1/2 pounds Italian sausage, mixed H and M, bulk or remove from casing
salt and black pepper

1/2 lb bacon, chopped
1 cup diced carrots
1 cup diced celery
1 large red onion, diced
20 garlic cloves, minced
6 oz tomato paste
3 tsp red pepper flakes
1/2 Tbsp dried thyme
1 Tbsp fresh chopped rosemary
salt and pepper

2 cups ruby cabernet
2 cups water (or stock, I mixed beef and chicken)
plus more liquid as needed during cooking to keep moist

Parmigiano bone

1-1/2 lbs b/s chicken thighs
1 lb chicken livers, minced finely or ground

Brown g. beef, g. turkey, sausage, S and P in a very large pot. Add wine and water/stock. 

Cook bacon in a large skillet, remove. Add carrots, celery, onion, salt and pepper, and a bit of olive oil to bacon grease and saute until almost soft, add garlic and cook for 2 minutes. Add tomato paste and cook in. Add spices and herbs and cook in. Add to meat mixture. Add parm bone. Low simmer for 1-1/2 to 2 hours. Add chicken and chicken livers, simmer for another 1-1/2 hours. Add liquid as needed during both simmers. Skim excess fat as it rises. Remove chicken, shred and return to pot. 

Serve with fresh tagliatelle.


----------



## Andy M. (May 3, 2016)

It's interesting to me that tomato paste is the only tomato.  Does the sauce come out a little sweet?


----------



## Kayelle (May 3, 2016)

Thanks for the recipe MT!! It sounds just wonderful.


----------



## medtran49 (May 3, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for the recipe MT!! It sounds just wonderful.


You're welcome.


----------



## medtran49 (May 3, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> It's interesting to me that tomato paste is the only tomato. Does the sauce come out a little sweet?


 
Not at all, just really meaty and rich tasting with a bit of spice from the red pepper flakes. 

Only using the t.paste was one of the things Guy questioned the owner about, and he said that was all he used.  It's only that little skinny can with all the meat and vege, pretty much can't even tell it's there.


----------



## Kayelle (May 3, 2016)

Med, could you please pass on that video? I'd love to see it.


----------



## Andy M. (May 3, 2016)

medtran49 said:


> Not at all, just really meaty and rich tasting with a bit of spice from the red pepper flakes.
> 
> Only using the t.paste was one of the things Guy questioned the owner about, and he said that was all he used.  It's only that little skinny can with all the meat and vege, pretty much can't even tell it's there.



Thanks, it certainly looks and sounds delicious.  This is a favorite dish of mine.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 3, 2016)

Medtran, this sounds *delicious* - thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## medtran49 (May 3, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Med, could you please pass on that video? I'd love to see it.


 
DDD - Homestyle, season 6, episode 8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yg96k-Pm55Q

The segment for Giuseppe's starts at 7 minutes, bolognese cooking starts about 8 minutes.


----------



## Kayelle (May 3, 2016)

Thanks for that MT. No wonder you were inspired! Now I am too!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 4, 2016)

OHMYGOSH MT!
I'm inspired, I have seen other recipes that call for pretty much the same ingredients, so now that I've heard from a REAL person who's done it just that way ... I have a chef-y friend who makes it this way, but I've never been able to try it, now I 'll make my own!


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 4, 2017)

Made this again yesterday.  I added 1 tsp of dried basil and 8 oz of pureed tomatoes that I had leftover from our Amatricana earlier this week.  It has all been bagged and in freezer, 1 bag with enough for ravioli, and 4 pretty much filled quart bags that will each make a meal with leftovers for lunch for 2.  I think we like this batch the best so far.

I did add enough water about 30 minutes before the end of cooking time to raise the liquid level enough so that I could refrigerate overnight and remove the congealed fat instead of trying to spoin it out.  I warmed it up enough to fish out the chicken to shred, then let it reduce back down to a very, very thick sauce.


----------

